# Vessel drifting off Co Clare coast



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Source RTE

Vessel drifting off Co Clare coast
Friday, 8 February 2008 12:41 
The bulk carrier, Arcasia, is reported to be drifting without engine power about 70 nautical miles west of Loop Head.

She is also rolling heavily between 30 and 35 degrees.

Arcasia lost engine power this morning and notified the Coast Guard that she was in difficulties. .

Naval vessel, LE Eithne, is on the way to the scene and so is a tug from Foyne, the Celtic Isle.

The ship is registered in Malta and was on the way from Iceland to Liverpool.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

No vessel traced with the name ARCASIA or ARC ASIA. Nothing showing on AISLive either. Anyone have more details?

Phil


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Not yet, same cannot find her... most likely RTE getting it wrong.

All I can find is that the tug Celtic Isle was heading 280 early this morning on route to the bulker. 
Says she was due for Liverpool. Maybe their schedule of ships due might get the correct name


----------



## LeVant (Jun 20, 2006)

Instead of Arcasia, she could be the *Arcadia*

Maltese bulk carrier, callsign 9HYW6, IMO: 9217917, size 190m x 32m x 11.2m


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Lets hope this doesn't end up on a beach as well!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Not her I dont think found her on AIS and last seen today by Suez.
Mystery.... will keep eye out for tug. The LE Eithne on route too but she turned her AIS off after leaving Cork a few days ago.
Another naval vessel LE Emer just heading out too from Cork, AIS probably will be switched off shortly - they exempt...


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Coastie said:


> Lets hope this doesn't end up on a beach as well!


Strong Southerlies here and West Coast, so she should be fine and likely to go more South East.
Seas of 5m or so out there.
Below is the Tug on Route the "Celtic Isle" - photo from Celtic Tugs


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Found her but no further news as yet, she is the : ACACIA

Callsign 9HXR8 
IMO number 9065572 Length 167 m 
Beam 26 m Draught 6.2 m


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Celtic Isle has her, she just up on AIS , just in VHF range would think
doing 2.8 knots heading to Shannon Estuary


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

She is still making her weat SE, either Shannon Estuary or perhaps shelter in Brandon Bay. Making 2.5 knots. Weather Southerly 27knots 4m seas


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

She is now anchored in the Shannon, downriver of Foynes (Thumb)


----------

